# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  Frohe Festtage


----------


## Erich

Ralf, sprichst mir aus der Seele. 

Wünsche Allen, dass 2008 besser wird als 2007.

----------


## schiene

> 


Verkaufe dein Auto,dann brauchste kein Benzin und kannst dir dafür Alkohol kaufen  ::   ::

----------

Euch auch

----------


## Samuianer

schliess mich den Glueckwuenschen mit Agnostischen Gruessen an!



....schaut was Santa bringt...  ::

----------


## Joseph

Hallo Agnostiker!

Du hast mich zum Lachen gebracht...wie Du öfter schon gesagt hast: "shit happens"...

Joseph

P.S.: Ich lache mehr, als Ihr vielleicht von meinen Beiträgen her vermutet...

----------


## Samuianer

lachen ist gesund!

Und Humor das Salz in der Suppe des Lebens!

----------

so, die letzte mahlzeit ist drin, nun warte ich voller freunde auf den morgigen tag. dann ist nähmlich alles vorbei. der familienkram hat ein ende. und morgen werde ich dann mal das machen wo ich gerade lust zu habe.

----------

